# Judy!



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

We just got Judy who is 100% Boer in Nov 2012. She is our big girl! We are hoping to get some pretty babies from her this spring!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girl!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice, stocky girl you have there! I would love a few boers ...


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank Y'all! She is pretty....to bad her attitude isn't. She won't let you near her ::rollyeyes:: 
I'm hoping she kids by April. We have had her with our buck since the end of Oct.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome!! I've never seen a boer doe w a beard! I want one!! Love her!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love those big girls! She appears to be quite independent.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've never seen a doe with a beard either...it took alot of convincing my 5 year old she was a girl lol. And she is very independent! She is the alpha female that's for sure


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Is she a registered 100%?
That beard really makes me question if she really is full boer, she also doesn't have a very strong roman nose like most fullblood boers have,..
She is beautiful though! She's rockin' that beard!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

KymberLeAnn said:


> She's rockin' that beard!


Ha. She's cool looking.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I thought she was....she might have some kiko in her though


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

And no she is not registered


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I look at her and think "big bootie Judy!" I just love her.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha! That's funny. Yes she does have a big booty!! We have to watch close when we feed them bc she likes to run everybody else off so she can eat all the food and she will! We have 4 different feeding troughs between 5 goats and she still likes to be stingy.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Judy today.... Her right side is sticking out more and more!! =)


----------

